# Spouse Oz Visa



## Benniboi (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey all,

My partner and i are planning to move to Australia. My Girlfriend is an oz resident and we have been together 4 years. We have send our spouse forms subclass 309 and 100. 47sp and 40sp 2 weeks ago and have had the payment taken but where wondering how long it takes for a case officer to be assigned. I have had both my medical and police checks done which were sent with the application and were also wondering how long the entire process can take around this time of year.

Regards


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2009)

*HI Benniboi*

Just want to know are you and your GF married? and have you sent evidences of your relationship? the reason i asked because if you applied for a spouse visa, they will require you to submit marriage documents. i went here as prospective marriage visa holder, and it took them only 4 days to assign a CO, and 3 months for my visa processing before it was granted. like you i also sent my Police checks and medicals together with my application because in the Phils it makes the processing faster if you submit complete docs altogether, try to search spouse VISA here in expat, there are many applicants from your country that could help you with your concerns. 

Good Luck with your application ok, and hopefully, a CO will be assigned to you real soon. 






Benniboi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My partner and i are planning to move to Australia. My Girlfriend is an oz resident and we have been together 4 years. We have send our spouse forms subclass 309 and 100. 47sp and 40sp 2 weeks ago and have had the payment taken but where wondering how long it takes for a case officer to be assigned. I have had both my medical and police checks done which were sent with the application and were also wondering how long the entire process can take around this time of year.
> 
> Regards


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mayumi:

AU recognises De-facto spouses as well (those couples who live together for 12 months or more), so he can still use the Spouse visa application.



mayumi said:


> Just want to know are you and your GF married? and have you sent evidences of your relationship? the reason i asked because if you applied for a spouse visa, they will require you to submit marriage documents. i went here as prospective marriage visa holder, and it took them only 4 days to assign a CO, and 3 months for my visa processing before it was granted. like you i also sent my Police checks and medicals together with my application because in the Phils it makes the processing faster if you submit complete docs altogether, try to search spouse VISA here in expat, there are many applicants from your country that could help you with your concerns.
> 
> Good Luck with your application ok, and hopefully, a CO will be assigned to you real soon.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Benniboi:

I think it takes about 2 months total. Here is a link to a recent thread with timeline:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/22862-approved.html#post143483

Good luck. I think you have at least a few more weeks of waiting.



Benniboi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My partner and i are planning to move to Australia. My Girlfriend is an oz resident and we have been together 4 years. We have send our spouse forms subclass 309 and 100. 47sp and 40sp 2 weeks ago and have had the payment taken but where wondering how long it takes for a case officer to be assigned. I have had both my medical and police checks done which were sent with the application and were also wondering how long the entire process can take around this time of year.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Benniboi (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes we submitted a de facto spouse visa. We are not married but have been living together for 4 years.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Benniboi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My partner and i are planning to move to Australia. My Girlfriend is an oz resident and we have been together 4 years. We have send our spouse forms subclass 309 and 100. 47sp and 40sp 2 weeks ago and have had the payment taken but where wondering how long it takes for a case officer to be assigned. I have had both my medical and police checks done which were sent with the application and were also wondering how long the entire process can take around this time of year.
> 
> Regards


Hi,
I just sent my forms off on the 18th June. I was assigned a case officer last week. It took roughly 2 weeks for them to e-mail me back. I sent my police check in with my application but not my meds. I'm booked in for them next week. They also requested that I send some more of my partners bank statements as proof of our realtionship in from 2003.
I was feeling the same counting down the days and thinking it's been 2 weeks!!!!! I sent immi an e-mail just to confirm with them that they had recieved my application too. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Benniboi (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your post. I too sent my application on the 18th and was assigned a co on the 29th of june. I have sent my police checks and medicals at the same time along with countless supporting docs.

What kind of stuff did you send and how long have you been with your partner? 

I have read a few posts on here and they say the average time for this particular visa is around 6-12wks depending on how busy oz house is and how well supported you application is. I have even heard through the grapevine that some UK applicants have been approved after 1 month. I know this is unlikely but hopefully we can hear soon and get the great news we both want.

Good luck to you!


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Benniboi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your post. I too sent my application on the 18th and was assigned a co on the 29th of june. I have sent my police checks and medicals at the same time along with countless supporting docs.
> 
> ...


Hi,
My partner and I have been together for 7 years. He is from Darwin In oz and is currently there now as he left in March for a job.

For my application I sentevidence)
1. Tenancy agreement with both our names on
2. Bank statements to show how we support each other finacially - we don't have a joint bank account but had direct debits set up.
3. Water bill, gas and electricity bills, council tax, TV licence, phone bill with both our names on some of these
4. Travel tickets and stubs to show evidence of our holidays together with our families and friends.
5.Wedding invitations
6.About 8 pages of photographs documenting from when we first met to now.
7. Stat decs from ourselves
8. Stat decs from 2 ozzie citizens - my partners mum and our friend 
9. e-mail correspondance for our time apart

I think thats it. Most of the evidence was from the past 3 years. I knew they would ask for my partners bank statements for the earlier stages of our relationship to prove we lived at the same address. It was a bit of a nightmare as he sent all his stuff over in shipping and he just got these things last week and is sending them back to me in England.

Have they requested anything more from you? I have to also fill in form 80 and send that off too.

I'm hoping that it won't take too long Ive handed my notice in at work so I'm hoping that I will get to go By September - I'm a teacher so don't want to have to do dreaded suppy.


----------



## Benniboi (Jun 29, 2009)

I have not yet been asked to send any other docs yet i am sure i will have to though. My partner and i are looking to be gone by November 2009 so are eager to know of the outcome. The only other documents i sent was insurances, joint bank a/c, qualifications and mortgage certificates. I had sent form 80 last minute as it was not made clear whether it was needed or not. 

Sounds like the information you have sent should be plenty and that you are on the right track. How long did it take for your co to tell you other information was needed. All that mine said was that " your receipt had been taken and that your application will be processed as soon as possible." other than that i have had no further contact.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Benniboi said:


> I have not yet been asked to send any other docs yet i am sure i will have to though. My partner and i are looking to be gone by November 2009 so are eager to know of the outcome. The only other documents i sent was insurances, joint bank a/c, qualifications and mortgage certificates. I had sent form 80 last minute as it was not made clear whether it was needed or not.
> 
> Sounds like the information you have sent should be plenty and that you are on the right track. How long did it take for your co to tell you other information was needed. All that mine said was that " your receipt had been taken and that your application will be processed as soon as possible." other than that i have had no further contact.


She told me this info last week when I got the e-mail stating that they had recieved my application. She wants the other info - my partners bank statements so that I am able to be more likely to get the permanent visa. I really wish that I had booked my meds during the time I was waiting for the e-mail. I suppose it wouldn't have mattered anyway as I need the extra info from my boyf. I just really want to go and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be sooner rather than later.

Sounds to me like your application is going to go straight through you've provided everyting they need so I reckon it's just a waiting game. How exciting!!!!!!

Hope you hear soon. Which part are you heading to in oz?


----------



## Benniboi (Jun 29, 2009)

I really thought that putting the visa together was going to be the hard bit, but i was wrong waiting is the most difficult. When are your medicals booked in for and is it just you having to undergo them? 

I included personal photos and letters and 4 passport photos but they returned it all. Not sure they needed it?

Our plan is to to Newcastle near Sydney first and then onto Queensland, then melbourne onto perth then down to new zealand with the intent to settle in Sydney.

What about you?


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Benniboi said:


> I really thought that putting the visa together was going to be the hard bit, but i was wrong waiting is the most difficult. When are your medicals booked in for and is it just you having to undergo them?
> 
> I included personal photos and letters and 4 passport photos but they returned it all. Not sure they needed it?
> 
> ...


Yeah it's just me got them booked for a week today Ive read on here that it takes about a month to process the meds. How long did yours take?

I'm heading to Darwin first to spend some time with my Boyfs family for roughly 4 weeks. The we are going to do some travelling round. We haven't planned our root yet, we're going to do this when I get there. 

When I was reading about teaching jobs the info i read about explained that each state is different and has it's own systems. So rather than just get a job anywhere my partner and I want to travel round and see and some of oz so we can make a decision together about where we want to settle. I'm keen on Melbourne though.

That sounds really good if they have sent some stuff back to you. I know what you mean about the waiting it's pure hell. You get a tinge of excitment when you get an e-mail and then there is nothing......


----------



## Benniboi (Jun 29, 2009)

Im not sue how long it takes. I had my medicals done on the 19th of may and my information was sent on the 28th of may so if it is a month hopefully it should be done. I will say however try and get a chest xray and blood work done the same day as your medical this will speed the process up. It cost my around £340.

I will keep you posted with any news i mite hear and let you know if it could help your application. 

Regards

Ben


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Benniboi said:


> Im not sue how long it takes. I had my medicals done on the 19th of may and my information was sent on the 28th of may so if it is a month hopefully it should be done. I will say however try and get a chest xray and blood work done the same day as your medical this will speed the process up. It cost my around £340.
> 
> I will keep you posted with any news i mite hear and let you know if it could help your application.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks, yeah ive got all my meds booked on the same day. It's not cheap like is it. I think it's going to cost me roughly the same they've given me prices and said that it may cost extra depending on where they send it. 

yeah keep me posted it's good to hear about other peoples experience so it keeps your mind at ease. 

Heather.


----------



## liz1980 (Jul 9, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Hi,
> I just sent my forms off on the 18th June. I was assigned a case officer last week. It took roughly 2 weeks for them to e-mail me back. I sent my police check in with my application but not my meds. I'm booked in for them next week. They also requested that I send some more of my partners bank statements as proof of our realtionship in from 2003.
> I was feeling the same counting down the days and thinking it's been 2 weeks!!!!! I sent immi an e-mail just to confirm with them that they had recieved my application too.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Hi,
Did you submit your application in the UK? I also submitted mine around the same time as you and the only thing I have received from them is a receipt for the fee (dated 17th June). Did you just receive an email, or a letter as well?? Also, who was the email from - I am worried it may have gotton lost in my junkmail, but I have searched and cannot find anything, so any words that I can search for will be helpful
Thanks


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

liz1980 said:


> Hi,
> Did you submit your application in the UK? I also submitted mine around the same time as you and the only thing I have received from them is a receipt for the fee (dated 17th June). Did you just receive an email, or a letter as well?? Also, who was the email from - I am worried it may have gotton lost in my junkmail, but I have searched and cannot find anything, so any words that I can search for will be helpful
> Thanks


Hi, 
Yeah I submitted mine from the UK. Have you already done your meds and police check? I just recieved an e-mail stating that they had recieved it blah blah reciept stuff and that I needed to provide more evidence from my partner for the time period of 2003-2004. (CO added that this would help me get the perm visa instead of temp)
And also that I needed to book my meds. My CO is called monika I think 
think you should defo try and find it as they give you a ref number on that e-mail so any contact you make with them now you have to quote that number. I keep hecking my e-mail every day in case it gets wiped ive printed mine out to stop me worrying.

Maybes you could e-mail them or ring them. I guess if they haven't asked you for anything then you should be ok. You'll probs get another e-mail so I wouldn't worry too much. Hope that helps.


----------



## liz1980 (Jul 9, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I submitted mine from the UK. Have you already done your meds and police check? I just recieved an e-mail stating that they had recieved it blah blah reciept stuff and that I needed to provide more evidence from my partner for the time period of 2003-2004. (CO added that this would help me get the perm visa instead of temp)
> And also that I needed to book my meds. My CO is called monika I think
> think you should defo try and find it as they give you a ref number on that e-mail so any contact you make with them now you have to quote that number. I keep hecking my e-mail every day in case it gets wiped ive printed mine out to stop me worrying.
> ...


Hi,
I have submitted medicals, police check has been sent off, just waiting to receive it back so I can forward that as well. 
I have used the enquiry form to send an email, but have not had a reply to that other than to say that they received the query.
Do you know the best number to call, there is a 09065 number on the website that is £1/minute!! Do you know if I can use the 0207 number that is on the 'about us' tab. I'll try to call tomorrow, hopefully I have just missed the email.
I am just a bit worried that other applications that were sent around the same time have already had COs assigned, whereas we have heard nothing, with the exception of receiving the receipt.
I think our case is fairly straight forward - been in a relationship for 8 yrs, living together for 7 - loads of evidence etc.
Good luck with your application.
Thanks


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

liz1980 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted medicals, police check has been sent off, just waiting to receive it back so I can forward that as well.
> I have used the enquiry form to send an email, but have not had a reply to that other than to say that they received the query.
> Do you know the best number to call, there is a 09065 number on the website that is £1/minute!! Do you know if I can use the 0207 number that is on the 'about us' tab. I'll try to call tomorrow, hopefully I have just missed the email.
> ...


Ohhhh!!! did you just recieve a reciept and not notification of a case officer. I just got my recipet and CO at the same time. It did take about 2 weeks to hear from them. It was awful I was looking at other peoples timelines and some of them got a reply really quickly.

I'm in a similar position been with my boyf for 7 years and had lts too except some stuff which my boyf took back with him to oz. They might be taking a bit longer becasue they may be processing it straight through to a permanent. 

Can't help you with the number sorry I haven't even bothered to use it at that price. Just used the e-mail. I'm sure it'll be fine you may just have to wait. If they didn't ask you for anyhthing then i'm sure they probs just processing it.

Good luck!!!

I'm ringin around tomorrow to get refernces and academic transcripts so I can get a job as a teacher. It's all such a faff.


----------



## Benniboi (Jun 29, 2009)

I cant believe it i got my visa granted today. I sooooooooooooo happy. Good luck to all who are waiting i hope you hear the same as me.

COME ON!


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Benniboi said:


> I cant believe it i got my visa granted today. I sooooooooooooo happy. Good luck to all who are waiting i hope you hear the same as me.
> 
> COME ON!


Wowwww!!!!! congrats dude. 
God I really wish I had submitted my meds in sooner than this. well done enjoy your new life. 

Heather.

Did they just e-mail you or send you a letter?


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

castleofnew said:


> Wowwww!!!!! congrats dude.
> God I really wish I had submitted my meds in sooner than this. well done enjoy your new life.
> 
> Heather.
> ...



Oh and did they give the permanent visa too?


----------



## liz1980 (Jul 9, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Ohhhh!!! did you just recieve a reciept and not notification of a case officer. I just got my recipet and CO at the same time. It did take about 2 weeks to hear from them. It was awful I was looking at other peoples timelines and some of them got a reply really quickly.
> 
> I'm in a similar position been with my boyf for 7 years and had lts too except some stuff which my boyf took back with him to oz. They might be taking a bit longer becasue they may be processing it straight through to a permanent.
> 
> ...


Hi, sounds like I have the same CO as you - Monika. It turns out that she did send an email on 29th June, but it did not come through, so she resent it yesterday.
If you neeed to call for any reason, you need to call the £1/minute number but they answer really quickly and I was only on the phone for a few mins to sort it out.
All she asked me for was the police certificate, which I have already sent off for and are expecting next week, so fingers crossed.
Good luck to you too, and keep me updated on your progress.


----------



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

hi I applied for same visa in February and got permanent visa approved in 9 days! was amazed. Me and my partner are married - been together 9 years - my husband is australian. Had medical in advance and attached massive folder of evidence including pictures and wedding receipts, joint mortgage, accounts etc. Sent my police certificate in a few days later and then they granted the visa. We move out to perth on 31staugust this year! not long now - really should start getting organised!


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

gin said:


> hi I applied for same visa in February and got permanent visa approved in 9 days! was amazed. Me and my partner are married - been together 9 years - my husband is australian. Had medical in advance and attached massive folder of evidence including pictures and wedding receipts, joint mortgage, accounts etc. Sent my police certificate in a few days later and then they granted the visa. We move out to perth on 31staugust this year! not long now - really should start getting organised!



hey just out of curiosity what initial entry date did they give you? Congrats on your visa.


----------



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> hey just out of curiosity what initial entry date did they give you? Congrats on your visa.


Visa Granted 20th Feb 2009 and initial entry date is 30th Jan 2010 - it also says must not arrive after 20th Feb 2014
gina


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

gin said:


> Visa Granted 20th Feb 2009 and initial entry date is 30th Jan 2010 - it also says must not arrive after 20th Feb 2014
> gina


Does that mean you can go before then like now for instance. or do you have to wait till Jan 2010. Sorry if this question is dumb.


----------



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Does that mean you can go before then like now for instance. or do you have to wait till Jan 2010. Sorry if this question is dumb.


It means must enter australia and activate this visa before Jan 2010 - can go anytime from now up till that date - we fly out on 31st August. Flights are booked! Have used our previous air miles from visiting australia to upgrade to business class for first part of journey to dubai!


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

gin said:


> It means must enter australia and activate this visa before Jan 2010 - can go anytime from now up till that date - we fly out on 31st August. Flights are booked! Have used our previous air miles from visiting australia to upgrade to business class for first part of journey to dubai!



Thats cool I just looked at imi site and figured it out. Cheers dude I'm hoping im going to be going soonish too like august sept. What part you going to?


----------



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Thats cool I just looked at imi site and figured it out. Cheers dude I'm hoping im going to be going soonish too like august sept. What part you going to?


we are heading for perth. My husband was born in oz but came over here with adoptive parents when he was 6. got back in touch with his real mum when he was 18 and that is where she is based with her family so going to be staying with them for a while until we get sorted/ v v nervous though but excited too
gina


----------



## diz21e (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi there, has been great reading your info about the PMV. I have been trawlling through here for all hours and was wondering if either of you could please offer any info to me about the above visa? 

Im Aussie and met my polish boyfriend while on a working visa in uk. Are doing the long distance thing, only been together all up about 6 months, never really lived together while in London. So far Im thinking we are kidding ourselves. Whats our chances of getting a PMV? If we have a chance I know this sounds extreme but we are looking at every avenue possible.
Thanks Diz


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

diz21e said:


> Hi there, has been great reading your info about the PMV. I have been trawlling through here for all hours and was wondering if either of you could please offer any info to me about the above visa?
> 
> Im Aussie and met my polish boyfriend while on a working visa in uk. Are doing the long distance thing, only been together all up about 6 months, never really lived together while in London. So far Im thinking we are kidding ourselves. Whats our chances of getting a PMV? If we have a chance I know this sounds extreme but we are looking at every avenue possible.
> Thanks Diz


How old you both? A working holiday visa might be a better option - he can then live with you in Oz and be able to apply for a Defacto visa after 12 months.


----------



## diz21e (Jun 13, 2010)

Zultan said:


> How old you both? A working holiday visa might be a better option - he can then live with you in Oz and be able to apply for a Defacto visa after 12 months.


We are both 30 but I dont think he is able to get a WHV being Polish otherwise yes I would be jumping onto that visa.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

diz21e said:


> Im Aussie and met my polish boyfriend while on a working visa in uk. Are doing the long distance thing, only been together all up about 6 months, never really lived together while in London. So far Im thinking we are kidding ourselves. Whats our chances of getting a PMV? If we have a chance I know this sounds extreme but we are looking at every avenue possible.
> Thanks Diz


Why would you want to get him a PMV in the first place, as you haven't lived together at all? If you haven't lived together then you don't really know him. Besides, poles, like the rest of East Europeans, use all means to get to a "welfare country", which Australia is. Let him visit you on a tourist visa, live together and see if this relationship has any future. Remember that Immi looks very negatively on people who try to sponsor non-genuine spouses, even though you might think that he is genuine. If you screw this one up, then you really have a 5 year ban on getting PMV for your next prospective boyfriend.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

They also take a dim view of people who show up on a tourist visa (i.e. I'm here for a holiday) when the actual intent is I'm here to build evidence of a defacto relationship..


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Zultan said:


> They also take a dim view of people who show up on a tourist visa (i.e. I'm here for a holiday) when the actual intent is I'm here to build evidence of a defacto relationship..


But, how would they look at an Aussie family (with one kid and another on his way) who come to visit Australia on one-way BUSINESS-class tickets, but the wife is on a tourist visa?


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

It depends.. if you have already applied for her partner visa offshore and let the case officer know your travel plans fine. If the intention is to enter Australia on a tourist visa, then apply for the partner visa onshore you could have problems. Some people do it and get away with it, others are refused entry. 

The issue is that to get in this way you have to lie on the landing card where it asks about your intended length of stay in Australia, if you're on a tourist visa you can't tick "Migrating Permanently to Australia" as obviously you can't stay on that type of visa. 

If you've arrived as a family on a one-way ticket (regardless of the class of travel) it would probably require a convincing story to persuade immigration that something wasn't amiss, were your partner claiming to be a genuine tourist.


----------

